# Bulk Cinder / Tailgate Spreader Question



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

I am looking at an Buyers TGS06 Tailgate Spreader. Does anyone know if you can use straight bulk cinders in it. I'm not looking to use sand or salt as this spreader will mostly be doing community roads that only require cinders. If not what tailgate spreader would work.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

No one uses bulk cinders in a tailgate?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Spreader*

I don't think that spreader will spread bulk cinders, especially red cinders, maybe it might spread anti-skid from Atkinson materials, or Hanson has great anti-skid its the same stuff the state uses.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

That's what I was looking for thanks.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

MnDLawn;622946 said:


> I am looking at an Buyers TGS06 Tailgate Spreader. Does anyone know if you can use straight bulk cinders in it. I'm not looking to use sand or salt as this spreader will mostly be doing community roads that only require cinders. If not what tailgate spreader would work.


What spreader do you think you're going to go with? I'm looking for a tailgate that will spread 3/8" limestone chips for traction on gravel drives. Not sure which tailgate won't get tore apart. Have a snow ex 575 but I think that the chips are a little aggressive for that.


----------

